# catwalk



## jacquesvd

Hoewel ik geen bezwaar heb tegen het gebruik van dit woord vraag ik mij toch af of er een eigen Nederlandse term voor bestaat. Nagenoeg alle Europese talen hebben hiervoor een eigen woord (Laufsteg (D), podium of estrade (Fr)) pasarela (Sp) wybieg (Pools) passarella (It), enz.  dat quasi uitsluitend gebruikt wordt want nog nooit heb ik 'catwalk' in een van die talen gelezen.
Ooit heb ik van een Zuid-Afrikaan het woord 'voorloop' gehoord maar sindsdien ben ik het woord nooit meer tegengekomen. Het zegt mij ook niet veel en Onzetaal vermeldde ooit 'paradepad' maar ook dat lijkt me niet echt geschikt. Bestaat er dan een eigen woord of niet?


----------



## Suehil

Toen ik in het theater werkte, noemden we dat altijd 'passerelle'.  Het komt weliswaar uit het Frans, maar staat toch in van Dale.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Suehil said:


> Toen ik in het theater werkte, noemden we dat altijd 'passerelle'. Het komt weliswaar uit het Frans, maar staat toch in van Dale.


 
Het woord *"passerelle"* wordt in Vlaanderen veelvuldig in de industrie gebruikt en ik heb dus zo mijn twijfels of dit woord algemeen positief onthaald zal worden als vervanging voor *"Catwalk"*.

Je kan natuurlijk altijd gaan voor *"Poezenpad" * of zelfs *"Stoeipoezenpad" *. Dat klinkt al heel wat aangenamer. Of niet soms?

Groetjes, Herman


----------



## shakira282

jacquesvd said:


> Hoewel ik geen bezwaar heb tegen het gebruik van dit woord vraag ik mij toch af of er een eigen Nederlandse term voor bestaat. Nagenoeg alle Europese talen hebben hiervoor een eigen woord (Laufsteg (D), podium of estrade (Fr)) pasarela (Sp) wybieg (Pools) passarella (It), enz. dat quasi uitsluitend gebruikt wordt want nog nooit heb ik 'catwalk' in een van die talen gelezen.
> Ooit heb ik van een Zuid-Afrikaan het woord 'voorloop' gehoord maar sindsdien ben ik het woord nooit meer tegengekomen. Het zegt mij ook niet veel en Onzetaal vermeldde ooit 'paradepad' maar ook dat lijkt me niet echt geschikt. Bestaat er dan een eigen woord of niet?


 
Die Afrikaanse woord vir "catwalk" is "loopplank" en nie "voorloop" nie.


----------



## jacquesvd

shakira282 said:


> Die Afrikaanse woord vir "catwalk" is "loopplank" en nie "voorloop" nie.


 
ik beweer niet dat 'voorloop' Afrikaans is; zoals gezegd heb ik het in mijn leven één keer gehoord en dat was van een Zuid-Afrikaanse collega die misschien dacht een Nederlands woord te gebruiken.

"Loopplank" vind ik alleszins wel een goed woord en ik bewonder het vermogen van het Afrikaans om nieuwe, eigen woorden te scheppen!


----------



## Dominiekske

Is "catwalk" eigenlijk niet een woord dat vooral in het Nederlands wordt gebruikt? In het Engels zegt men naar ik weet meestal "runway".


----------



## Suehil

A 'catwalk' is what models walk up and down; it would never be called a 'runway' in English.  A 'runway' is what aeroplanes take off from.


----------



## Dominiekske

Suehil said:


> A 'catwalk' is what models walk up and down; it would never be called a 'runway' in English.  A 'runway' is what aeroplanes take off from.



Maybe it's American English? In "America's Next Top Model" (a bit painful to have to admit that I watch that) they always use the term "runway show" and one guy is called the "runway trainer".


----------



## Suehil

I know very little American English so it's possible.  
I have never heard it used that way, but then I don't watch 'America's Next Top Model'


----------



## killerbees

It is frequently called a runway in American English and is pretty much interchangeable with the word 'catwalk'. However, I have never heard the word 'runway' used to refer to the bridge above a stage in a theater. That seems to be exclusively reserved for the word 'catwalk'.


----------



## Timidinho

Inderdaad verschil Amerikaans - Brits volgens mij.
Neem het programma dat wij in Nederland 'Project Catwalk' noemen. Het is een Amerikaans programma en in de VS heet het gewoon "Project Runway". De Britse versie heet 'Project Catwalk'.


----------



## jacquesvd

NewtonCircus said:


> Het woord *"passerelle"* wordt in Vlaanderen veelvuldig in de industrie gebruikt en ik heb dus zo mijn twijfels of dit woord algemeen positief onthaald zal worden als vervanging voor *"Catwalk"*.
> 
> Je kan natuurlijk altijd gaan voor *"Poezenpad" *of zelfs *"Stoeipoezenpad" *. Dat klinkt al heel wat aangenamer. Of niet soms?
> 
> Groetjes, Herman


 
'Modepier' (schijnbaar geënt op de Noorse vertaling) en 'defileerpad' zouden ook  Nederlandse alternatieven (kunnen) zijn voor 'catwalk'


----------

